# Nine's a Kiss



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never seen this many together before.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought 9 was the end of the world!!! :roll: :roll:  

joe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1 for sorrow
2 for joy
3 for a girl
4 for a boy
5 for silver
6 for gold 
7 for a secret never to be told
8 For a wish
9 for a kiss
10 for a time of joyful bliss
11 for a party
12 for a lie
13 for the truth hidden in a sigh
14 for a question
15 for the past
16 for discovery of passions unsurpassed
17 for fear
18 for surprises

It then gets a bit morbid


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Magpies were very numerous in my area for a couple of years but the balance seems to have returned for the last two or three years.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

wonder what there are growing in the attic ??

Loddy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A lot of people don't like Magpies, but I think they're an attractive intelligent fascinating bird.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> A lot of people don't like Magpies, but I think they're an attractive intelligent fascinating bird.


They do kill small mammals and raid birds nests and apparently do not kill their prey cleanly, which is possibly why they are not generally well liked.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spiritofherald said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people don't like Magpies, but I think they're an attractive intelligent fascinating bird.
> ...


Not quite so bad as some people then :wink: :wink:


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Its panto season OH YES THEY ARE


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

damar1 said:


> Its panto season OH YES THEY ARE


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

